# HHonors now matching status



## cubigbird (Nov 26, 2015)

With the elite status arms race now going on, HHonors has now decided to join the fight.  If you have SPG Plat, IHG Spire or Marriott Platinum, now might be a good time to ask for a match.

http://thepointsguy.com/2015/11/hilton-status-through-march-2017/

FT Thread here:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...t-how-will-hilton-respond-3.html#post25770793


----------



## njmacman (Nov 27, 2015)

What do you get for Hilton platinum that you don't get with gold?


----------



## onenotesamba (Nov 27, 2015)

In the Hhonors (hotel) system, the status above Gold is Diamond (not Platinum).   I've been both -- I was Diamond for a few years, before the most recent devaluation of the Hhonors program.  Since then, I've been Gold.  In terms of day-to-day experience, I can't say that I noticed a difference.  As a Diamond, I should have been more likely to get upgraded to a suite.  That didn't happen very often.  As a gold I still get upgrades, but there are so many different categories of hotel rooms, that some of the upgrades aren't really upgrades at all.  Like from a king bedroom non-smoking to a king bedroom non-smoking on the Executive Floor.

That having been said there are other differences between the status, and the info is available online at:  http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/explore/benefits/index.html


----------



## mtm65 (Nov 27, 2015)

njmacman said:


> What do you get for Hilton platinum that you don't get with gold?



Not much difference.  A reserved parking area is about the only difference I experience.  I'm still not being upgraded very often


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 28, 2015)

You earn more bonus points as a diamond.  Your also guaranteed access to the executive lounge if the hotel has one.  Golds only get access if they are upgraded to the executive floor.

There are a few other minor perks.

Like most travel loyalty programs, the more you travel the more valuable these things are..


----------



## njmacman (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Nov 30, 2015)

Yup, unforutnately the best thing about being a Diamond is the bonus points.  Sadly, the upgrades aren't that great anymore.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm a Diamond (qualifying based on stays), and there's honestly not much difference.  At some brands (Embassy Suites and Hampton Inn), there's virtually no difference between NO STATUS and Diamond.  My favorite Hilton brand is Hilton Garden Inn, where Gold or Diamond can choose a cooked to order breakfast for two (usually about $10 per person per day value).


----------



## Uscjusto (Dec 1, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm a Diamond (qualifying based on stays), and there's honestly not much difference.  At some brands (Embassy Suites and Hampton Inn), there's virtually no difference between NO STATUS and Diamond.  My favorite Hilton brand is Hilton Garden Inn, where Gold or Diamond can choose a cooked to order breakfast for two (usually about $10 per person per day value).



I am a diamond member and recently stayed at a Homewood Suites near Times Square, NY.  My buddy is a diamond member at Hyatt, and stayed at the Grand Hyatt near Grand Central in NYC.  He got an upgraded suite and access to the diamond lounge with fancy food and drinks every night, and upgraded breakfast each morning.

TLDR: Hyatt diamond >>> Hilton diamond


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 1, 2015)

Grand Hyatt >>> Homewood Suites

If you were staying in a Hilton, Conrad, or Waldorf Astoria, you might have had something comparable.

Or if your friend was staying in a Hyatt Place, he might have had an experience more similar to yours.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Dec 2, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> I am a diamond member and recently stayed at a Homewood Suites near Times Square, NY.  My buddy is a diamond member at Hyatt, and stayed at the Grand Hyatt near Grand Central in NYC.  He got an upgraded suite and access to the diamond lounge with fancy food and drinks every night, and upgraded breakfast each morning.
> 
> TLDR: Hyatt diamond >>> Hilton diamond


Comparing Homewood Suites to a Grand Hyatt.  :rofl:


----------



## ira g (Dec 3, 2015)

*Upgraded to Gold not Diamond*

Based on Hilton's match of my Hyatt and Marriott Platinum status, I have been upgraded to Gold. I am curious why it was not Hyatt's Diamond level, which is their status above Gold.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 4, 2015)

Most programs will not status match to their highest level.


----------



## Helios (Dec 4, 2015)

Would Hilton match status to someone who has SPG Platinum if it was obtained as a Starwood Elite Benefit as opposed to gained via stays or nights?


----------



## Southdown13 (Dec 4, 2015)

moto x said:


> Would Hilton match status to someone who has SPG Platinum if it was obtained as a Starwood Elite Benefit as opposed to gained via stays or nights?



Got matched to Hilton Diamond yesterday. The only information Hilton wanted was a screenshot of my SPG account showing Platinum Elite status, so it didn't matter how many stays or nights I had. I also received a Diamond match with Hyatt, and they required the same screenshot of the SPG account as well as proof of a recent stay this year.


----------



## Helios (Dec 4, 2015)

Southdown13 said:


> Got matched to Hilton Diamond yesterday. The only information Hilton wanted was a screenshot of my SPG account showing Platinum Elite status, so it didn't matter how many stays or nights I had. I also received a Diamond match with Hyatt, and they required the same screenshot of the SPG account as well as proof of a recent stay this year.



Cool.  I'll give a try.  How long will the status last?


----------



## Helios (Dec 4, 2015)

Southdown13 said:


> Got matched to Hilton Diamond yesterday. The only information Hilton wanted was a screenshot of my SPG account showing Platinum Elite status, so it didn't matter how many stays or nights I had. I also received a Diamond match with Hyatt, and they required the same screenshot of the SPG account as well as proof of a recent stay this year.



What number did you call?


----------



## Southdown13 (Dec 4, 2015)

moto x said:


> What number did you call?



I used this email address:  HHonorMyStatus@hrcc-hilton.com

I didn't receive any info on how long the Diamond status match will be, but I hope it will be at least a year.


----------



## Helios (Dec 4, 2015)

Southdown13 said:


> I used this email address:  HHonorMyStatus@hrcc-hilton.com
> 
> I didn't receive any info on how long the Diamond status match will be, but I hope it will be at least a year.



Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 4, 2015)

Just got word today they are matching my SPG/SVO Gold to Hilton Gold.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the post. I'm going to miss renewing my HHonors Diamond by a five or six nights. I submitted a screenshot showing my Marriott Rewards Platinum Premier status. Because of splitting my nights between Hilton and Marriott this year, I'm not going to renew Platinum Premier either, but I did make Platinum. I hope to get to Lifetime Platinum within the next year or so. I have plenty of nights, just not enough points.

Hope it works out for me. They usually make you work a little harder for a status match. The extra points will be nice.

Sheila


----------



## epcmart (Dec 5, 2015)

*Got confirmation of my status match*

I emailed Hilton this past Tuesday at HHonorMyStatus@hrcc-hilton.com with my Marriott card screen shot showing Platinum status and received a confirmation email this morning that my status has been upgraded to Diamond till March 31, 2017. 
I am going to lose my Marriott Platinum status next year so hopefully I can go back and get it matched to HHonors Diamond now!!
I would think, Marriott should just keep their Platinum status members at their current level knowing Hilton is matching the status.


----------

